# BEWARE WALKING DOGS - CROSS HILLS Nr KEIGHLEY, YORKS



## gillieworm (Jul 4, 2008)

Dog Death Mystery On Yorkshire Path At Cross Hills In Yorkshire Poison Is Suspected At Post Mortem | UK News | Sky News


----------

